# Move to La Nucia



## DCorker (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi There,

I thought I would drop a post on here to introduce myself and get some advice really.

My name is Dan and I have just been offered a job in La Nucia within a Marketing Department for a British Company. I flew out last week and did a couple of days work and began sorting my NIE etc. Absoloutely loved it.

I came back this week and now look for long term rental in or around La Nucia (upto 650 euros per month). Unfortunately, I cant make the move until first week of October as my Mrs is 8 months pregnant with our third.

So, how do you find it in Spain in general, very different to the uk, or similiar in certain aspects?

My second question is how did you find the drive from the UK lol?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DCorker said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I thought I would drop a post on here to introduce myself and get some advice really.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

well done with the job :clap2:

it's a long time since I lived in the UK so I find it hard to compare, but others here will be able to, I'm sure


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

The recession is REALLY starting to bite now here. Good luck!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Will your OH be staying in UK? If not I don't recommend driving over with her, two kids and a new baby!!! I have done the drive twice, the first time with all our possessions and pets 3 days, the second time with my daughter 36 hours. Took the shortest route from Calais and can only say that bit of France is very dull and although Spain was OK after Madrid and around Bilbao it was a bit flat too. I don't plan on doing it again any time soon!! Living here is, for us, very different from living in UK but I think it depends a lot on where in the UK you live now and also what the area of Spain you are moving to is like. Only you will find the answers to all of those questions. But being a member of this forum helped us loads! Good luck and keep us all posted with how things go...


----------



## DCorker (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, my OH and the kids are coming too. I plan to drive to dover then stay in Calais over night, then do France in a day, then stay in Spain. Then driving through Saragozza and down.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DCorker said:


> Thanks, my OH and the kids are coming too. I plan to drive to dover then stay in Calais over night, then do France in a day, then stay in Spain. Then driving through Saragozza and down.


we did it a couple of times before we moved here - I never (yet) learned to drive so my OH did all the driving

the first time my dds were 3yrs & 3 months old respectively - from just north of London, we left early in the morning, got the tunnel, slept one night near Dijon, & another just on the French side of the border, arriving here late afternoon on the 3rd day


it wasn't easy.................


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Dan,

I am retired and live on the small island of El Hierro. Life here is very tranquil and a world away from Iberian Spain and two worlds away from the north of England where I used to live.

It was the friendly Canarian people and the wonderful climate that attracted us here. 

We have been here a few years now, so far no regrets. I think you will thoroughly enjoy your life here, a wonderful place to raise your family,

Congratulations on getting *a Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DCorker (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the info!


----------

